# YEARS of pain & now finally an answer!



## hotrod1821 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have read through so many stories on here and can feel everyone's pain. My doctor just recently diagnosed me with IBS-C although I am pretty sure that I have suffered my entire life. I can remember being in second grade and crying because my stomach hurt so bad. This went on all through my school years, college and now into my adult working life without any reason and was just part of my life.

In April of 2012, I went on a low-carb, low-sugar diet which I thought was the answer to all of my issues. As my body adjusted to this new diet, I was still having the constipation issues but I wasn't having any stomach pain or bloating that usually came with it. However, about 5 months into the diet, it slowly started coming back. In January of this year, it came back with a vengeance which is why I had to seek some answers from my doctor. I was having stomach pain nearly every day and would go a few days without a bowel movement. I've learned that it doesn't matter what I eat (or don't eat), it can still be triggered.

For now, it's controlled through sample mediciation from my doctor. I am looking into pro-biotics and getting back into a more strict diet like I did almost a year ago.


----------

